# stinknormale ?



## Eddie

This seems to be a common adjective in German for which even the exhaustive Leo dictionary doesn't have an entry. Here's some context:
 
Das hier ist eine stinknormale Familie.
 
Any help you can give this ignorant American of German descent would be much appreciated.


----------



## Jana337

Eddie said:
			
		

> This seems to be a common adjective in German for which even the exhaustive Leo dictionary doesn't have an entry. Here's some context:
> 
> Das hier ist eine stinknormale Familie.
> 
> Any help you can give this ignorant American of German descent would be much appreciated.



Hi Eddie,

nice to see you in the German forum.

Quite generally, the prefix stink- makes the subsequent adjective stronger. The most diffused one - to my knowledge - is stinkreich, meaning insanely rich.

I would interpret stinknormal as absolutely normal.

But I am baffled at what my Duden shows: stinknormal seems to have another meaning that I was not aware of: straight (as opposed to homosexual). However, in your example with family you can safely rely on the meaning that I suggested previously. 

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Hi Eddie,

I agree with Jana, in all cases, but let me add a list with "stink-" and their translations:

stinkbesoffen - completely sloshed, p***ed as a newt
stinkfaul - bone-idle
stinkfein - dead posh
stinklangweilig - deadly boring
Stinklaune - stinker mood/stinker of mood (as in 'be in a ~')
_stinknormal - boringly normal_
stinkreich - stinking rich
stinksauer - fuming/really mad
stinkvornehm - dead posh
Stinkwut - fume (as in 'fuming with anger')

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## charlie2

Boringly normal must be negative, but for "absolutely normal", is it good?
A more general question is : Does "stink" always carry a negative connotation?
Thank you.


----------



## Whodunit

charlie2 said:
			
		

> Boringly normal must be negative, but for "absolutely normal", is it good?



In "stinknormale Familie", it means "absolutely normal", but in "stinknormale Verhältnisse (circumstances)", it means "boringly normal" as far as I remember. Maybe Jana can hepl us here.



> A more general question is : Does "stink" always carry a negative connotation?



In German or English? In German, not always, in English, often.


----------



## Jana337

whodunit said:
			
		

> In "stinknormale Familie", it means "absolutely normal", but in "stinknormale Verhältnisse (circumstances)", it means "boringly normal" as far as I remember. Maybe Jana can hepl us here.



I am not a German native but let me give it a try:

Where stink- is not outright negative (which is the case in stinkfaul), it has a smell of something uninspiring, dull, insipid. I would interpret the stinknormale Familie accordingly, i.e. slightly negatively.

Jana


----------



## charlie2

whodunit said:
			
		

> In "stinknormale Familie", it means "absolutely normal", but in "stinknormale Verhältnisse (circumstances)", it means "boringly normal" as far as I remember. Maybe Jana can hepl us here.
> 
> 
> 
> In German or English? In German, not always, in English, often.


I mean in German. Thank you.


----------



## Jana337

Natives, I have recalled another prefixed word with reich: steinreich. Could you comment on the appropriate usage of stinkreich and steinreich? For me they are the same, both exude envy (insanely rich as I suggested above).

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> I am not a German native but let me give it a try:
> 
> Where stink- is not outright negative (which is the case in stinkfaul), it has a smell of something uninspiring, dull, insipid. I would interpret the stinkreiche Familie accordingly, i.e. slightly negatively.
> 
> Jana



Yes, you're actually right. But if I said "Ich bin stinkreich", it would be positive. Nevertheless, if I spoke about another one, it would be negative in some cases.


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Natives, I have recalled another prefixed word with reich: steinreich. Could you comment on the appropriate usage of stinkreich and steinreich? For me they are the same, both exude envy (insanely rich as I suggested above).
> 
> Jana



Really, logically no difference, but in usage: We'd rather say 'steinreich'. I like the joke with the kidney stone (Nierenstein). If someone suffers from having kindey stone, the doctor will say "Glückwunsch, Sie sind steinreich".


----------



## Eddie

Dear Jana & Whodunit. You people are absolutely wonderful to take time to give such thorough explanations. All I can say is _aufrichtiger Dank_ !

 
And thank you, Charlie for your input which stimulated Jana and Whodunit to elaborate even further on their answers.


----------



## Whodunit

Eddie said:
			
		

> Dear Jana & Whodunit. You people are absolutely wonderful to take time to give such thorough explanations. All I can say is _aufrichtiger Dank_ !



I just can say: _Bitte schön_.


----------



## Jana337

whodunit said:
			
		

> I just can say: _Bitte schön_.



And I add: Hope to see you around more frequently, Eddie. The German forum is small, with almost familiar ties. However, we are keine stinknormale Familie. 

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> And I add: Hope to see you around more frequently, Eddie. The German forum is small, with almost familiar ties. However, we are keine stinknormale Familie.
> 
> Jana



Yes, I totally agree. We hope to see all of the German learners here instead of seeing them "slaving away" themselves with their German problems.


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> But I am baffled at what my Duden shows: stinknormal seems to have another meaning that I was not aware of: straight (as opposed to homosexual).


Jana,

Let me just suggest that possibly this usage, "straight" (stinknorrmal), might be used those who are not straight.  

We have something like that in English: "breeders". This is a put-down for people who are too dumb to do anythning except make babies (as in have sex and reproduce). 

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

gaer said:
			
		

> Jana,
> 
> Let me just suggest that possibly this usage, "straight" (stinknorrmal), might be used those who are not straight.
> 
> Gaer



It smacked of something like this. Thanks for bringing it to light. 

Jana


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> It smacked of something like this. Thanks for bringing it to light.
> 
> Jana


Just a guess, Jana, and I may be 100% wrong. 

G


----------



## Jana337

gaer said:
			
		

> Just a guess, Jana, and I may be 100% wrong.
> 
> G



Highly unlikely @}->--

Jana


----------



## charlie2

Eddie said:
			
		

> And thank you, Charlie for your input which stimulated Jana and Whodunit to elaborate even further on their answers.


I am too ashamed to say bitte schon, especially when I always have difficulty with the umlaut(e).


----------



## gaer

charlie2 said:
			
		

> I am too ashamed to say bitte schon, especially when I always have difficulty with the umlaut(e).


Charlie, you can always type:

"Bitte schoen."

If we know you can't type ö, ä, ü and ß, we can still understand you. 

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

charlie2 said:
			
		

> I am too ashamed to say bitte schon, especially when I always have difficulty with the umlaut(e).



Hi Charlie,

here you are:

ß Alt 225
 ä Alt 132
 ö Alt 148
 ü Alt 129
 Ä Alt 142
 Ö Alt 153
 Ü Alt 154

I think we should include that in a sticky.

Jana


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Hi Charlie,
> 
> here you are:
> 
> ß Alt 225
> ä Alt 132
> ö Alt 148
> ü Alt 129
> Ä Alt 142
> Ö Alt 153
> Ü Alt 154
> 
> I think we should include that in a sticky.
> 
> Jana


Jana, if we include it in a sticky, we also have to include the fact that it doesn't work at all on many computers, including mine. I use a macro program instead and define keys by pasting them into macros, from the keymap in "Charmap" 

Gaer


----------



## sohc4

gaer said:
			
		

> Let me just suggest that possibly this usage, "straight" (stinknorrmal), might be used those who are not straight.


That's right , and you more often hear the abbreviated form "Stino", which also is used as a noun, like "Das sind Stinos".

Axl


----------



## charlie2

gaer said:
			
		

> Jana, if we include it in a sticky, we also have to include the fact that it doesn't work at all on many computers, including mine. I use a macro program instead and define keys by pasting them into macros, from the keymap in "Charmap"
> 
> Gaer


How can I not do my part when everyone is trying hard for me?  
Danke schön, bitte schön, danke schön, bitte schön...


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Jana, if we include it in a sticky, we also have to include the fact that it doesn't work at all on many computers, including mine. I use a macro program instead and define keys by pasting them into macros, from the keymap in "Charmap"
> 
> Gaer



We should firstly collect them (all umlaut macros/keys for all the computers that are used in here) and then ask a mod for pasting these messages into a sticky.


----------



## Benjy

whodunit said:
			
		

> We should firstly collect them (all umlaut macros/keys for all the computers that are used in here) and then ask a mod for pasting these messages into a sticky.



here he comes to save the day!
when you have decided what characters you want and a message in german/english somebody send me a pm 

edit:that of course should dead ME A PM.. my a pm. i get worse with each passing hour


----------



## Whodunit

Benjy said:
			
		

> here he comes to save the day!
> when you have decided what characters you want and a message in german/english somebody send my a pm



I'll do it.


----------



## gaer

sohc4 said:
			
		

> That's right , and you more often hear the abbreviated form "Stino", which also is used as a noun, like "Das sind Stinos".
> 
> Axl


Thanks, Axl. It appears that both Jana and I were on the right track.  

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Thanks, Axl. It appears that both Jana and I were on the right track.
> 
> Gaer



Yes, but be aware that it's not an all-common term. I think here in Brandenburg it's not understood by all people.


----------



## sohc4

whodunit said:
			
		

> Yes, but be aware that it's not an all-common term. I think here in Brandenburg it's not understood by all people.


Neither is it here in Bavaria, but I think it has already been explained the phrase is mainly used by gay/bi/lesbian/transgender people.

Axl


----------



## Whodunit

sohc4 said:
			
		

> Neither is it here in Bavaria, but I think it has already been explained the phrase is mainly used by gay/bi/lesbian/transgender people.
> 
> Axl



Okay, you seem to be right.


----------



## gaer

whodunit said:
			
		

> Okay, you seem to be right.


I'm pretty pround of Jana and me, because we both guessed the answer pretty well, I think.  

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> I'm pretty pround of Jana and me, because we both guessed the answer pretty well, I think.
> 
> Gaer



... and let me apoligize once again, Gaer and Jana. I'm extremely sorry.


----------



## gaer

whodunit said:
			
		

> ... and let me apoligize once again, Gaer and Jana. I'm extremely sorry.


Nothing to be sorry about, Who. We are all here to learn, right? 

I learn new info here every day, and I also learn new things in the English forum. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Nothing to be sorry about, Who. We are all here to learn, right?
> 
> I learn new info here every day, and I also learn new things in the English forum.
> 
> Gaer



Yes, we are, but I was apologizing for not agreeing with you and Jana, not because of any language skills.


----------

